# Campsite near York?



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Can anybody recommend an RV friendly site near York. We hope to stay prior to the York show, maybe do some fishing?
Needs to be close to bus route, easy access to city centre. 8)


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Pm damondunc (the man to know for anything Rv) he stays on a sight not far from York.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

Try Naburn Lock, stayed there last year and there were a couple of RVs there at the time. Water bus/taxi takes you into the centre of York from a point about 200 metres from the site.


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Sites near York*

Try Beechwood Grange Caravan Club Site - takes non-members and RV's up to 38ft - telephone: 01904 424637 - Grid: SE 640 555

or

Rowntree Park Caravan Club Site - takes non-members and Rv's up to 28ft-ish (????) - telephone: 01904 658997 - grid: SE 604 509

Dick - from the BPG


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

vaila2 said:


> Try Naburn Lock, stayed there last year and there were a couple of RVs there at the time. Water bus/taxi takes you into the centre of York from a point about 200 metres from the site.


....if you're willing to pay £4 per night EXTRA for over 30ft!!!!!! 8O

caravan/car/motor home £14
Motorhomes over 30ft £18.

Not been to that area for years and was interested.........till i saw that. 8O :evil:


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, might try Naburn Lock, looks like all we need, pubs, fishing and easy transport into city. There is that fee though.............. 8O :roll:


----------

